# TBS 6205 driver not work on gentoo

## mustang01

Hi, 

I'm trying to install drivers for TBS 6205 from https://github.com/tbsdtv/linux_media/wiki and I follow the instructions from https://www.tbsiptv.com/download/tbs6905/tbs6905_user_guide.pdf .

```
#git clone https://github.com/tbsdtv/media_build.git

#git clone --depth=1 https://github.com/tbsdtv/linux_media.git -b latest ./media

#cd media_build

#make dir DIR=../media

#make allyesconfig

#make -j4

#make install

#reboot
```

During compilation I get some warnings, but everything goes on. -> https://pastebin.com/KCwpNKjs

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

videobuf2_common       53248  0

videodev              204800  1 videobuf2_common

mc                     40960  2 videodev,videobuf2_common

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

efivarfs               16384  1
```

#lspci 

```
04:00.0 Multimedia controller: TBS Technologies DVB-S2 4 Tuner PCIe Card

    Subsystem: TBS Technologies (wrong ID) TBS6205 DVB-T2/T/C Quad TV Tuner PCIe Card

    Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

    Region 0: Memory at f7b00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256K]

    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

    Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

    Capabilities: [90] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

        DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

            ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset- SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

        DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

            RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

            MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

        DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

        LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Exit Latency L0s unlimited

            ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

        LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

            ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

        LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

    Capabilities: [100 v1] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

    Kernel modules: tbsecp3

```

When I try to load the module I get an error.

```
#modprobe tbsecp3

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tbsecp3': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
#dmesg | tail

[ 3738.187018] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol put_vaddr_frames (err -2)

[ 3738.187025] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol get_vaddr_frames (err -2)

[ 3738.187030] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol frame_vector_destroy (err -2)

[ 3738.187035] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol frame_vector_create (err -2)

[ 3768.721306] audit: type=1400 audit(1566203320.763:222): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=5055 comm="dmesg" name="kmsg" dev="devtmpfs" ino=2061 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:staff_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:kmsg_device_t tclass=chr_file permissive=1

[ 3768.721310] audit: type=1400 audit(1566203320.763:223): avc:  denied  { open } for  pid=5055 comm="dmesg" path="/dev/kmsg" dev="devtmpfs" ino=2061 scontext=staff_u:staff_r:staff_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:kmsg_device_t tclass=chr_file permissive=1

[ 3813.266920] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol put_vaddr_frames (err -2)

[ 3813.266927] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol get_vaddr_frames (err -2)

[ 3813.266932] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol frame_vector_destroy (err -2)

[ 3813.266936] videobuf2_memops: Unknown symbol frame_vector_create (err -2)
```

I tried on kernel 4.19.66-gentoo, 4.9.189-gentoo, 4.14.138-gentoo and there is the same error.

This driver works on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS with the 4.15.55 kernel, but not on gentoo. I am asking for help.

kernel config -> https://pastebin.com/H08wRmx8

emerge --info -> https://pastebin.com/gsQsjGft

build driver log -> https://pastebin.com/0AsAC9wP

dmesg -> https://pastebin.com/2L2Z9Ng2

lspci -> https://pastebin.com/8TGcy7Jv

other log -> https://pastebin.com/8KsrJiXB

PS. I tried to set up a topic at https://www.tbsdtv.com/forum, but I get an error while registering about blocked my ip.

----------

## molletts

It might be worth checking that TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS isn't turned on in your kernel config ('grep TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS /usr/src/linux/.config'). If you use menuconfig, it's at "Trim unused exported kernel symbols" under "Enable loadable module support".

If it's on, turn it off, rebuild and reinstall the kernel & modules and see if that fixes the problem.

----------

## rhoyerboat

```

#make install

.

.

.

#modprobe tbsecp3 

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tbsecp3': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

.. I usually see this error when I don't run make modules_install after building/installing a new kernel, then reboot and modprobe something which had been copied to /lib during (or using header files from,) a previous kernel build, a bad path to header files, etc. 

Another search finds some kernel .config errata - have you hand configured your kernel? Is CONFIG_VECTOR_FRAME set? Honestly it isn't even present in my .config - maybe I outta upgrade my kernel, as at least the catee.net site states it wouldn't be in the one I am running.. Ubuntu site says 18.04 LTS is kernel 5.0 - are you 100% about the kernel version on your ubuntu installation, or perhaps the canonical packagers just printed the binary linked against their 5.0 kernel into /lib regardless of a user selecting an older kernel [/i][/code]at some config stage? I'm not that familiar with ubuntu processes like that... anyway .. refs.. 

https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/FRAME_VECTOR.html

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9717037/

.. anyway, that's all I've got for now ...  unknown symbol in module is almost always related to kernel configuration / modules being given the correct configuration at link time and path at run time.

----------

## mustang01

 *molletts wrote:*   

> It might be worth checking that TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS isn't turned on in your kernel config ('grep TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS /usr/src/linux/.config'). If you use menuconfig, it's at "Trim unused exported kernel symbols" under "Enable loadable module support".
> 
> If it's on, turn it off, rebuild and reinstall the kernel & modules and see if that fixes the problem.

 

When it is enabled, no module is loaded. Dmesg shows similar errors loading the tbsecp3 module.

 *rhoyerboat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9717037/
> ...

 

This patch works.

```
#grep CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#grep TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS is not set

 # grep FS_DAX /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FS_DAX=y

# grep CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_I2C_MUX=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=y
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

si2157                 16384  4

si2168                 20480  4

tbsecp3                45056  13

tas2101                20480  1 tbsecp3

dvb_core              126976  1 tbsecp3

videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 dvb_core

videobuf2_memops       16384  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_common       53248  1 dvb_core

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

videodev              204800  1 videobuf2_common

mc                     40960  4 videodev,si2157,dvb_core,videobuf2_common

efivarfs               16384  1
```

```
#ls /dev/d*

/dev/disk:

by-id  by-label  by-partlabel  by-partuuid  by-uuid

/dev/dri:

by-path  card0  renderD128

/dev/dvb:

adapter0  adapter1  adapter2  adapter3
```

```
# dmesg | grep TBS

[    2.575707] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.575775] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C

[    2.576327] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (TBSECP3 DVB Adapter)

[    2.699458] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: MAC address ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

[    2.713661] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C )...

[    2.713723] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (TBSECP3 DVB Adapter)

[    2.836445] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: MAC address ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

[    2.850157] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: DVB: registering adapter 1 frontend 0 (TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C )...

[    2.850301] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (TBSECP3 DVB Adapter)

[    2.972675] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: MAC address ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

[    2.986164] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: DVB: registering adapter 2 frontend 0 (TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C )...

[    2.986262] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (TBSECP3 DVB Adapter)

[    3.102614] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: MAC address ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

[    3.115941] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: DVB: registering adapter 3 frontend 0 (TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C )...

[    3.116043] TBSECP3 driver 0000:04:00.0: TurboSight TBS 6205 DVB-T/T2/C : PCI 0000:04:00.0, IRQ 33, MMIO 0xf7b00000
```

Thank you very much!Last edited by mustang01 on Sat Dec 14, 2019 3:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

 *mustang01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #git clone https://github.com/tbsdtv/media_build.git
> 
> ...

 That looks very dangerous.  I interpret that to mean that you downloaded code from Github, as root, ran make on it, as root, and then let it install files wherever it wanted on your filesystem.

----------

## mustang01

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That looks very dangerous.  I interpret that to mean that you downloaded code from Github, as root, ran make on it, as root, and then let it install files wherever it wanted on your filesystem.

 

That's exactly how it was. Next time I will use sudo.

----------

## Hu

sudo runs the program as the specified user, by default root.  I advised you not to run things as root, so you plan to let sudo run them as root for you?

----------

## mustang01

Hello, I have a problem compiling the TBS driver on kernel 5.4.80-r1. What should I enable in the kernel, what module should I compile? Is there any kernel patch needed to compile the driver? Attempting to compile the driver results in the following errors.

```
#make

make -C /home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l'

creating symbolic links...

make -C firmware prep

make[2]: Entering directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/firmware'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for 'prep'.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/firmware'

make -C firmware

make[2]: Entering directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/firmware'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for 'default'.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/firmware'

Kernel build directory is /lib/modules/5.4.80-gentoo-r1/build

make -C ../linux apply_patches

make[2]: Entering directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/linux'

Syncing with dir ../../media

Patches for 5.4.80-gentoo-r1 already applied.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/linux'

make -C /lib/modules/5.4.80-gentoo-r1/build M=/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l  modules

make[2]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 688 modules

ERROR: "frame_vector_to_pages" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-dma-sg.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_to_pfns" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-dma-contig.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_to_pages" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-dma-contig.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_to_pfns" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-vmalloc.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_to_pages" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-vmalloc.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_destroy" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-memops.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "put_vaddr_frames" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-memops.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "get_vaddr_frames" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-memops.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "frame_vector_create" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/videobuf2-memops.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/ch7322.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/mtv23x.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/tda18250.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/imx290.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/video-i2c.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/lm3646.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/lm3560.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/mt9v032.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_sccb" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/ov9650.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/ov2740.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__devm_regmap_init_i2c" [/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l/tvp5150.ko] undefined!

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.modpost:94: __modpost] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1642: modules] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:53: default] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu '/home/mustang01/tbsdriver/media_build/v4l'

make: *** [Makefile:26: all] Błąd 2

```

kernel config --  https://pastebin.com/BJeXN2Fc

```
#emerge --info

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r5, 5.4.80-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E3-1225_V2_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16295464 total,   9975364 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 23 Jan 2021 10:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: ee994841bd40d0977ca6cd4db069221cbaad564b

Timestamp of repository 4nykey: Sat, 23 Jan 2021 10:41:38 +0000

Head commit of repository 4nykey: 08aad243ff03ec0bb7aa7a2e15559f8a31fd5d0c

Timestamp of repository vdr-devel: Sat, 23 Jan 2021 10:41:12 +0000

Head commit of repository vdr-devel: dbfe5ee244ace35239ce600ddf457a14adcd76a0

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r5::gentoo, 3.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.8.6-r1::gentoo, 3.9.0-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

4nykey

    location: /var/db/repos/4nykey

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/4nykey.git

    masters: gentoo

vdr-devel

    location: /var/db/repos/vdr-devel

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/vdr-devel.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/unifi"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 bzip2 crypt hardened iconv ipv6 libglvnd libtirpc multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pie readline seccomp split-usr ssl ssp unicode xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx f16c mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="pl" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mustang01

I went back to the 4.19.x kernel. When it adds new kernel modules, the installer asks for new drivers. Accepts all drivers and probably then the installer compiles the missing modules. In 4.19.x it works somehow, but in 5.4.x modules are missing or buggy.

----------

## swanson

Probably CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR and CONFIG_I2C are required for your kernel.

The TBS media build being based on linuxtv.org/media_build should have backwards compatible patches. I'm using a TBS6205 with 5.10 currently and use a minimalised config, copied to v4l/.config, to provide TBS6205 only support reducing unnecessary compiles and potential errors.

```
CONFIG_RATIONAL=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_COMMON_CLK=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CEC_CORE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_CEC_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_PULSE8_CEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_NET=y

CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=48

CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_DVB_TBSECP3=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLATFORM_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SI2157=m

CONFIG_DVB_SI2168=m

CONFIG_DVB_TAS2101=m

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL=m

```

----------

